

Managing Overachievers - gongfudoi
http://www.bnet.com/2403-13059_23-177540.html

======
albertcardona
While a bit cheesy, the article was a useful read. Reminded me of the climate
we have at hackathons: lead by inspiration, check back on everybody's self-
assigned project regularly.

